# Transfer swirls under rhinestone



## janavan (Oct 21, 2011)

I am looking for a good website to get transfers from. Like the swirls. Wings etc. That goes under the rhinestones. Please help


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you mean like vinyl? If you have a cutter, you just need to buy some vinyl and cut it yourself.


----------



## janavan (Oct 21, 2011)

no it is not viynl. it is really thin i think they called it tattoo paper or brush design. i have only found it on one website and wanted more to choose from.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What website?
You could do foil or a plastisol transfer.


----------



## janavan (Oct 21, 2011)

Where is a good website for the foil transfer. I am just looking for small wings swirls etc to go under the rhinestones.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Something like this? more for body art swirls and rhinestones attached 

Jewelry Fashion Accessory Gem Tattoo,sticker face jewels Sales, Buy Jewelry Fashion Accessory Gem Tattoo,sticker face jewels Products from alibaba.com


----------



## janavan (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes that is what I am looking for but for my tshirt


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

If you notice most of the pictures don't have rhinestones attached the attach the swirls, in fact on one there were studs mounted on the swirls. Your best choice would be vinyl for the swirls and either use a (Glitz Up) to do the scattered stones. Or create a vinyl design and a rhinestone template then lay them on to design. So its basically a two step process even according to the website. But, the vinyl must have holes for the rhinestone template to line up. If you read the directions, this states the same thing rhinestones will not adhere to the vinyl. So cut your vinyl with where you want the rhinestones then either manually put the stones on to the (vinyl transfer) press and go. Also, you can just do the vinyl with the holes and use the (Glitz up or tweezers to place them manually and repress the shirt. 

Directions according to the website for the tattoo: 

_ Step 1: seperate the tattoo paper from the gem sheet ( plastic sheet adhensived with gem ), then put it into the water.

Step 2: watch the paper totally absorb the water. For the bigger size, it will take about 5 ~ 10 minutes. For the small size, just a few minutes will do. Take the paper out of the water before the tattoo artwork is about to off the paper. ( Once the tattoo artwork is off the paper, it will float above the water or directly glued together, thus the whole product is damaged and can not be used. If you take time to do something else and forget to look after it, you will be impressed how it will turn out to be.)

Step 3: apply the paper to the skin ( with the side of artwork to face to the skin ). Press the paper until the tattoo artwork is totally transferred onto the skin. Do not remove or even move the paper before the artwork is totally transferred, otherwise a tragedy.

Step 4: now the skin you applied the tattoo to is wet. Let it dry before you apply gems onto the corresponding circles we located on the artwork. You can use tissue paper to absorb the extra water, or towel, but remember not to touch any surface of the transferred tatto artwork. There is slight glue on it. Before it dries up, it is prone to glue to anything it can catch...so do anything you like...eating a piece of biscuit, or listening to a song, but watch out, not rely the body you transferred tattoo artwork to to anything, then let's start step 5.

Step 5: just a few minutes later, try your finger onto the tattoo slightly to see if it is still sticky to your finger. Or you can also sense by your skin if you are sensitive enough...the skin meanwhile is absorbing the water, and you will feel it wrinkles a little when the tattoo dries up. You know what I am talking about, right? When the tattoo on your body has no longer wished to leave you, *you can apply the gems to the circles we designed in the artwork. *A little deformation is ok. No one will notice that after it is covered by brilliant gem even yourself. Just use a tweezer ( which is not included in our pack but you can buy from us seperately. ) to take the gems off pc by pc. Once take off one piece, be careful not to drop it. There is solid glue at the back, stick it directly to the right position. You will need some skill at this step, and perseverance. Hold your breath, put the gem at the very place at the very first time. As soon as it sticks to your skin, you can never remove it unless you want to change to another tattoo. *After all gems are transferred onto the designed locations on your skin tattoo, an artwork is fulfilled. 
*
The gems will stay for about one day if they are not scratched, and the tattoo is removable only with make-up remover unless it is still wet while in step 4. Frankly, as my experience, that the make-up removal oil is more effective to stroke the tattoo off. Simply wash it by shampoo or water does not work well.

The materials used are of non-toxic but we can not gurantee there will not occur any allergic cases since people are different from each other._


Ningbo Aplus Arts & Crafts Co., Ltd. - Scrapbook, embellishment, stamp


----------



## janavan (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for all your help I really Apricate it.


----------

